
Software with the most vulnerabilities in 2015: Mac OS X, iOS, and Flash - chdir
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/31/software-with-the-most-vulnerabilities-in-2015-mac-os-x-ios-and-flash/
======
bdcravens
Worth noting: "You’ll notice that Windows versions are split separately,
unlike OS X. Many of the vulnerabilities across various Windows versions are
the same, so there is undoubtedly a lot of overlap. The argument for
separating them is probably one of market share, though that’s a hard one to
agree to, given that Android and iOS are not split into separate versions.
This is the nature of CVEs."

